# air cadet cmap level changes



## flight-coropral-08 (21 Jan 2008)

My squarons Lt told me last week that camp levels have changed. For example aircrew is now level 3 when i took it it was level 2. What do you think should cmaps be left alone for what level you need to get in them


----------



## medaid (21 Jan 2008)

Refresh my memory on this, what's AirCrew again?


----------



## flight-coropral-08 (21 Jan 2008)

Aircrew is the nickname for Introduction to Survival trianing course or I.T.S.T.C for short it is a 2 week survival course.


----------



## medaid (21 Jan 2008)

Ah! man too many freaking name changes.. the Cadet program is worse then the CF when it comes to course name changes and such... ugh!


----------



## flight-coropral-08 (21 Jan 2008)

Not really but my problem is with the level requirment change. It used to be that you had to be a level 2 cadet(a cadet with 2 year completed) and now I hear that it is a level 3(cadet with 3 years compelted) course.I asked ym Co about it and he said that cadets Canada changed alot of course level requirments. ???


----------



## medaid (21 Jan 2008)

Well, during my time with cadets some moons ago I went through 3 name changes alone in my time.

Now, if it's a policy change at the National level, there's nothing YOU nor your Sqn staff can do about it. There must be a reason why they decided to change the requirements. I don't know, maturity issues maybe? Kids these days aren't really apt to making themselves responsible for things. 

Like I said, if it's a national thing, then nothing much you could do about it.


----------



## yoman (22 Jan 2008)

I haven't seen anything in the CATO's about this. But that's probably because they haven't been updated since 2000. My guess is that these changes are going to take effect when the  Cadet Programme Update starts rolling out in September.


----------

